# New Guy - California based - Automotive Photography C+C



## PatrickJamesYu (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello everyone!
My name is PatrickJamesYu , I'm 21 and I'm a freelance hobbyist photographer in the Greater Los Angles Area.
I primarily do automotive photography but do other kinds of photography jobs and projects here and there. 
I help run and manage the AllThingsProper, ThirdWorldSociety, and FittedTho! media outlets.
I am one of Whips&Chocolate's official California based photographers, and have done some work for V2Lab as well.
I actually have posted in this forum before when I was first starting photography.
My work was bashed pretty hard then.
But now I'm back, and am a known photographer in car culture, and I'm here to get my work critiqued by fellow photographers.

I'm primarily a Nikon shooter, but I do use Canons for video projects.

Instagram
PatrickJamesYu Photography | Facebook

1


James' and Andy's EVO x WRX by PatrickJamesYu, on Flickr


2



Fiat by PatrickJamesYu, on Flickr

3



Whips &amp; Chocolate 1967 by PatrickJamesYu, on Flickr

4



Whips &amp; Chocolate FD by PatrickJamesYu, on Flickr

5



JuiceMaster USA by PatrickJamesYu, on Flickr

6



Scion to SEMA Caravan by PatrickJamesYu, on Flickr

7



Formula Drift: Round 7 - Title Fight by PatrickJamesYu, on Flickr

8



Cinelli Photoshoot by PatrickJamesYu, on Flickr


----------



## acac1313 (Apr 11, 2013)

HEY JUST HAVE A QUESTION CAUSE I HEAR ALOTTA PEOPLE SAY THIS AND THAT . WHICH IS BETTER NIKON CAMERAS OR CANON ONES . OR IS IT MAINLY IS JUST YOUR PREFERENCE OR DEPENDS ON WHO YOU ASK LIKE WITH CELL PHONES AS WELL


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 11, 2013)

Edit: You've been here for almost 2 years.


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Apr 11, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Edit: You've been here for almost 2 years.



I noted that I've been here before when I first started
But it's been a while since.


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Apr 11, 2013)

acac1313 said:


> HEY JUST HAVE A QUESTION CAUSE I HEAR ALOTTA PEOPLE SAY THIS AND THAT . WHICH IS BETTER NIKON CAMERAS OR CANON ONES . OR IS IT MAINLY IS JUST YOUR PREFERENCE OR DEPENDS ON WHO YOU ASK LIKE WITH CELL PHONES AS WELL



It's all preference. 
Try Google.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, I'm happy to see a car photographer here! Welcome... again...


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2013)

Way to many posted for C&C.


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Apr 11, 2013)

KmH said:


> Way to many posted for C&C.



I'll fix it.


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Apr 11, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Well, I'm happy to see a car photographer here! Welcome... again...


haha thank you, again.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 11, 2013)

You can't fool me... that last one, that's a bicycle not a car!!!!!


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Apr 11, 2013)

tirediron said:


> You can't fool me... that last one, that's a bicycle not a car!!!!!


It's a car, it's a car!
It's just the photoshop that makes it look like it's a bicycle.
You should see the original..


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 11, 2013)

Anything over 3 images for C+C,and some member's heads explode causing their houses to cave in.
Other's, just C+C their favorite, or the amount they want because they have super powers giving them the ability to do so.

It's also considered offensive to post more than 3, because member's see that as a complete disregard to their property and well being.


----------



## BoRyan (Apr 11, 2013)

Too many to C+C. But, I'll take the 1st 2. The sky looks too washed out. Try a gradient on the sky. Too much, and you'll lose the photo. Too little and it will still look blown out. 

In the first image: 
1. Bring the skyline to life with the buildings and the sky, and really make that photo work. Right now, it's a photo of two cars, and it's washed out.
2. Add some vignette. Very light, but draw the viewer into the photo. As it is, there's no focal point. My eyes get lost.


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Anything over 3 images for C+C,and some member's heads explode causing their houses to cave in.
> Other's, just C+C their favorite, or the amount they want because they have super powers giving them the ability to do so.
> 
> It's also considered offensive to post more than 3, because member's see that as a complete disregard to their property and well being.



Post as many as you want to share, but people won't C&C 19 images, or even 8 images - because of the time element involved scrolling up and down and typing it all out.

If you want detailed C&C, instead of short general comments that aren't all that helpful, don't post more than 2 at a time.

Note that you got some opinions about what other people might or might not think about how to get some good C&C, but nothing constructive from Ballistics regarding your photographs, an proclaimed fellow car photographer.

The photos and style are good enough little C&C is needed. 
Edit: I would say, use of a polarizing filter may help control some reflections.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 11, 2013)

KmH said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Anything over 3 images for C+C,and some member's heads explode causing their houses to cave in.
> ...



A proclaimed car photographer eh? lmao. I tell you what, you find a post where I call myself a car photographer, and I will forfeit my account and never post here again. 

As for C+C on his images, I like *all* of them. I would dial down the lights in the bike photo, but other than that I think they're all great. How's that? 

As for the amount of images to C+C - BoRyan seemed to have the ability to pick and choose. Must be a super hero!


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking people would just choose 1 out of the bunch and just critique the one they want to

but thanks guys for the tips
I work on my photography more.


----------



## gregtallica (Apr 16, 2013)

#5 is so freaking cool.


----------

